# BP.net's Guide to Ball Python Morphs > Recessive Morphs >  Genetic Stripe

## JLC

First proven by VPI in 1999, the Genetic Stripe is characterized by a distinct gold dorsal stripe bordered by dark brown on each side.  The stripe is usually solid, but may be broken.  The sides are usually patternless, but may have some bits of pattern showing through. 


cinderbird - Samantha Wenitsky


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


Louis Kirkland


Louis Kirkland


muddoc - Tim Bailey


muddoc - Tim Bailey


muddoc - Tim Bailey

A huge Thank You to all our contributors! 
Bailey & Bailey Reptiles
Cornerstone Reptiles
J. Kobylka Reptiles

All images used with expressed consent of their owners.
If you have an image on this page and would like your website included in the contributor list, please send me a link and I will add it.
If you would like to change or add your full name to your photo attribution, please let me know.
If you would like to add a photo to this collection or any other, please contact me via PM.
Thank you!!

----------

angeluscorpion (09-06-2012),MagicStallion (10-19-2020)

----------

